# Shifter cable jammed into shifter



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*Cable jammed into shifter - how can I remove?*

I am trying to remove the rear der cable from the right shifter (9 speed Dura Ace).

I forgot to shift to a proper gear before removing the cable and as a result it is jammed in the shifter and impossible to remove by hand.

I compounded the issue by shifting while the cable was stuck and now it seems worse - I cannot shift at all. The shifter has been removed from the bars.

Is there anything I can do to remove the cable without damaging the shifter?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

pictures?


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

did you try pulling on the cable while shifting with the small lever? if you do that enough times, that'll take the shifter mechanism to the point where you can take out the cable by the head from the body of the shifter


maybe pictures might help.

in any case proceed slowly, maybe things aren't as stuck as you think.


----------



## BicyclePhD (Apr 24, 2006)

A sharpened spoke into the cable threading hole can be used to hook the cable head and dislodge while shifting it back


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

Even better than a sharpened spoke is one of those stainless steel dental pick toolsets. You should be able to get one on the threading hole as you click the shifter until it's lined up where you can pick out the end of the cable.


----------



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

*Thanks....*

I took it to the LBS and let him work on it. He got it out but the cable was all frayed - a real mess.

I don't think I could have gotten it out without damaging the shifter.

Thanks again!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

change your cables/housing more often...you can check them by shifting to the big cog (w/ the bike in a stand), stop pedalling and paddle the shifter all the way down. pull housing out of stop to get extra slack and push the cable end out of the shifter. take a look and see if it's frayed. if you check regularly you'll catch it before it gets to the point you're at now.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I had the same thing happen to me this summer. Took me 45 minutes to fish it out.

This was cause by laziness on my part.


----------

